# Need some help here.



## sheldoneous (Jun 6, 2011)

Here is an odd question for my fellow android lovers.

My inlaws want me to put a phone on my plan for them. They just want a dumb phone and nothing fancy. I want to try to take advantage of this to score myself a new phone (currently Droid X). Could some of you help me out with how I could make this work. I'm think that I need to do the following:

A- Purchase A dumbpone out of contract for cheep (from where?)
B- Get a new line with my new smartphone (D3, T-bolt, Charge, INC2?)
C- Put the dumbphone on my current line. Then switch numbers for the new smartphone and dumbphone.

Does this sound right? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Zach (Jun 25, 2011)

Couldn't you just put the dumbphone on the new line, after you activated the new line and got the smartphone. Than there wouldn't be a need to switch numbers?

Hoping I read your post correctly, excuse me if I did not!


----------



## TiffG (Jun 22, 2011)

That's how I'm reading it as well. Check out eBay for cheap feature phone. I'm sure if you tell the rep what you want to do they will help you...


----------



## Zach (Jun 25, 2011)

"graveyard76 said:


> That's how I'm reading it as well. Check out eBay for cheap feature phone. I'm sure if you tell the rep what you want to do they will help you...


That's what I was thinking, cuz I did the same thing a while back and the rep helped me out with it. I use tmobile, but I'm sure it's pretty much the same process for other carriers!


----------



## sheldoneous (Jun 6, 2011)

Zach said:


> Couldn't you just put the dumbphone on the new line, after you activated the new line and got the smartphone. Than there wouldn't be a need to switch numbers?
> 
> Hoping I read your post correctly, excuse me if I did not!


Brilliant Idea...although I still would be changeing numbers on the smart phone but it is one less number to change I suppose.


----------



## Zach (Jun 25, 2011)

Lol forgot the verizon doesn't use sim cards!


----------



## mcmillanje (Jun 6, 2011)

Add a line using a basic phone you provide. It will immediately show ready to upgrade in Verizon's systems. Then go into the store, the Rep can do an "alternate upgrade" using the contract on the new line, but putting the phone on yours.

Its pretty easy.


----------



## sheldoneous (Jun 6, 2011)

mcmillanje said:


> Add a line using a basic phone you provide. It will immediately show ready to upgrade in Verizon's systems. Then go into the store, the Rep can do an "alternate upgrade" using the contract on the new line, but putting the phone on yours.
> 
> Its pretty easy.


Thanks that sounds super easy!..now to find a basic phone!!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

Zach said:


> Lol forgot the verizon doesn't use sim cards!


i love that they dont, and i hate that they dont lol


----------

